# Everyone says the most difficult part in learning Chinese is writing the characters



## Tennis

大家都说写字是学习汉语最难。
这个句子对不对？


----------



## xiaolijie

我觉得还可以吧！在句尾加一个“的“可能好一些：
大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的。


----------



## YangMuye

大家都说学习汉语写字最难。
大家都说学习汉语写字最难的。
大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的部分。


----------



## Tennis

谢谢你们!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneStroke

凡是謂語是形容詞短語的句子，前面用了「是」後面就一定要加「的」。


----------



## SuperXW

YangMuye said:


> 大家都说学习汉语写字最难。
> 大家都说学习汉语写字最难的。
> 大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的部分。


Or 大家都说学习汉语最难的是写字。


----------



## torben

汉语最难学的就是写字


----------



## SuperXW

...居然有这么多种说法。
令我想起一个故事，其中提到：做人难，人难做，难做人……


----------



## Rockx

xiaolijie said:


> 我觉得还可以吧！在句尾加一个“的“可能好一些：
> 大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的。



我觉得这句话的末尾还是必须加上“部分”之类的词（如YangMuye的例句），否则还是病句，至少不是地道的中文。


----------



## SuperXW

Rockx said:


> 我觉得这句话的末尾还是必须加上“部分”之类的词（如YangMuye的例句），否则还是病句，至少不是地道的中文。


我觉得算不上病句吧，也是地道的。（“地道”=idiomatic。只要中国人听得顺耳，就叫地道的。）
你可以说，加上“部分”，结构更严谨，更清晰，但在多数情况下，省略“部分”是可以接受的，不妨碍句子成立。
请考虑类似句子：
大家都说他是班里讲英语最好的。
最好的，最难的，最x的，常常可以省略后面的成分，自己做代词。


----------



## Kevin70s

SuperXW said:


> 我觉得算不上病句吧，也是地道的。（“地道”=idiomatic。只要中国人听得顺耳，就叫地道的。）
> 你可以说，加上“部分”，结构更严谨，更清晰，但在多数情况下，省略“部分”是可以接受的，不妨碍句子成立。
> 请考虑类似句子：
> 大家都说他是班里讲英语最好的。
> 最好的，最难的，最x的，常常可以省略后面的成分，自己做代词。



I beg to differ. 大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的 doesn't sound to me a complete sentence and has to be completed with 部分 or something else.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

SuperXW said:


> 最好的，最难的，最x的，常常可以省略后面的，自己做代词。



可以這樣寫嗎? 

總之，你所舉的例子跟上面的好像不太一樣，因為你的有兩個不同的用法：

1) 大家都说他是班里讲英语最好的 = Everyone says that of all the people in our class he speaks English the best. 也可以這樣理解：我們班上，他是講英語講得最好[的]。
2) 大家都说他是班里讲英语最好的人 = Everyone says that of all the people in our class he is the one/person who speaks English the best. 換句話說，我們班上，他是最有英語能力的人。

你那句話看來『人』是可有可無的[部份, 嘻嘻]，我猜是因為『是』有兩個意思，一個是強調，一個是當接近英文的"to be"。 因此，『他是講最好的』能翻成 He speaks the best (沒有to be), 且『他是講最好的人』卻變成he's the one that speaks the best (有to be).

大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的 = 英文中只能用一句to be的句型，所以還缺後面的名詞，如上述的第二句。可能有一種跟謂詞和補語有關的花巧解釋吧，但那不是我的專長~ 的確很微妙!


----------



## YangMuye

“的”本身可以当代名词用，但这里“部分”就是不能省略。为什么不能省略，我也不明白。

✔大家都说写字最难
✔大家都说写字是最难的
✘大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的
✔大家都说写字*对于*学习汉语是最难的
✔大家都说写字是学习汉语的过程*里*最难的
✔大家都说写字是学习汉语*时*最难的

✔大家都说他是班里讲英语最好的=大家都说他是班里讲英语最好的人
但是我更喜欢说：
✔大家都说他是班*里*(讲)英语讲得最好的(人)


看起来，如果是单独的形容词，或者前面加上表示范围、条件词，都没问题，但“学习汉语最难”这样的不行。看来“学习汉语…最难”这个句子有点特殊，可能跟汉语的“主题化”有关。


“是adj的”有一点“分类”的感觉。“adv+adj”有点根据某个标准“检查”的感觉。
✔这有两本书，一本很厚，一本很薄。
✔这有两本书，一本是厚的，一本是薄的。
✔这有两本书，一本是红色的，一本是绿色的。
✘这有两本书，一本是很红，一本是很绿。
✔红绿灯现在是绿的。
✘红绿灯现在很绿。
不分级的形容词永远不能用“很”的结构。


----------



## SuperXW

YangMuye said:


> ✘红绿灯现在很绿。
> 不分级的形容词永远不能用“很”的结构。


“大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的。”这句的语法结构过于灵活复杂，呵呵，我也说不清楚。反正日常说话、演讲，注意停顿的话，还是不妨碍理解的，也不至于被人当成外国人。
为啥扯到“很”字结构上了？嗯……颜色一定不能分级吗？“你现在很红”“海水很蓝”可是经常说的啊……


----------



## 南島君

我基本是認同 SuperXW 的“大家都說寫字是學習漢語最難的”是符合語法的。

“的”在這結構的語義是“轉指”，語法功能是“名詞化”，cf.
寫字 是 *學習漢語最難-的* *=* 寫字 是 *Noun(< Predicative-的)* *= *A 是 *B*

朱德熙先生(1983)《自指和轉指》討論“的”字結構時説*道*(this is a quotative by the way)不是所有“的”字結構都能進行句法成分的提取（i.e. 省略賓語），如**“開車的技術”=“開車的”、**“説話的聲音”=“説話的”。針對這個問題，沈家宣(1999)〈轉指和轉喻〉的解釋是“顯著性”(Saliency)所致（所導致的 / 導致的 / 導致的原因）。句法成分能不能進行提取，是有語言心理因素的存在。我覺得 Kevin70s 的疑惑也許是出於此。


----------



## Rockx

南岛君的论述我觉得是有道理的。

是的，从语法的角度上来说，“大家都说写字是学习汉语最难的"这句话我的确挑不出什么毛病。

不过从语感的角度上来说，这句话对我来说（并且我相信对很多人来说）都有些奇怪。究其原因，我觉得正如南岛君所说的理论，其“显著性”并不是很强，由于个人语言习惯及地域差异，有人觉得被省略的宾语可有可无，有人则觉得必须加上（比如我），因此导致了上面的争议。所以我觉得，对于中文学习者，还是以加上“部分”的句子为标准为好。这样较为保险。


----------

